# Pozycja przymiotników



## jazyk

Czy ktoś umie mi powiedzieć, kiedy się kładzie przymiotnik przed rzeczownikiem i kiedy po nim? Dlaczego się mówi _zadanie domowe_ ale _piękna kobieta_? Może przymiotnik po rzeczowniku znaczy, że pojęcie jest bardziej obiektywne i przed rzeczownikiem bardziej subiektywne?

Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję za waszą pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Czy ktoś umie mi powiedzieć, kiedy się kładzie przymiotnik przed rzeczownikiem i kiedy po nim? Dlaczego się mówi _zadanie domowe_ ale _piękna kobieta_? Może przymiotnik po rzeczowniku znaczy, że pojęcie jest bardziej obiektywne i przed rzeczownikiem bardziej subiektywne?
> 
> Bardzo serdecznie dziękuję za waszą pomoc.


 
Ciekawe pytanie, moim zdaniem jest trochę racji w tym co napisałeś, tyle, że czasami przymiotnik przed rzeczownikiem może również wyrażać obiektywne odczucia.
Weźmy kilka przykładów:
dobry uczeń,
zła pogoda,
chemia organiczna
medycyna naturalna
uporczywy, chroniczny ból (obiektywny)
wyboisty trotuar
zmurszały domek
nożyce ogrodnicze
młot pneumatyczny
marsowa mina
solenna obietnica
Na podstawie powyższych przykładów powiedziałbym, że przymiotnik po rzeczowniku określa zastosowanie, przeznaczenie lub rodzaj/typ określanego rzeczownika (ponieważ można je wyszczególnić z innymi, np.: młot(ek) blacharski, chemia organiczna, etc.). Natomiast jeśli chodzi o przymiotniki występujące przed rzeczownikiem to mogą one określać subiektywne bądź (rzadziej) obiektywne wrażenia, ale w moim przekonaniu, są one bardziej przypadkowe i uwarunkowane odczuciami w danym momencie, (przynajmniej prawdopodobieństwo tej zmiany jest dużo większe niż w przypadku pierwszej grupy—zastosowanie młota pneumatycznego raczej się nie zmieni ponieważ istnieje ono niezależnie od przedmiotu, który jest używany do wykonywania danej czynności).

Dobrze by było jeśli, w razie wątpliwości, podałbyś jakieś konkretne przykłady, które moglibyśmy omówić. 
To mogą być bardzo ogólne, powiedzmy sobie, „zasady” od których z pewnością istnieje masa wyjątków, równie dobrze, ktoś może przytoczyć inne. W każdym bądź razie, mam nadzieję, że to co napisałem rzuci chociaż trochę światła na Twój problem i nie zdezorientuje Cię jeszcze bardziej. 


Powodzenia w nauce polskiego,
Thomas


PS: Twój polski jest na bardzo wysokim poziomie, jedną rzeczą, którą proponowałbym zmienić jest słowo „kładzie”, które jest zrozumiałe, ale nie brzmi zbyt dobrze, normalnie należałoby użyć „wstawia się” lub „kiedy przymiotnik wpisuje się przed.”


----------



## Marga H

Dzień dobry Jazyk!
Za przykładem Thomas'a piszę po polsku.Ogólnie masz rację,dodam tylko parę uwag,które mogą pomóc praktycznie.
Popularne przymiotniki :duży,mały,stary,młody,nowy,długi,krótki,wysoki,niski,dobry ,zły są *przed *rzeczownikiem (nawet jeśli są obiektywne)KOLORY są zawsze *przed *rzeczownikiem.
Przymiotniki,które zwykle są przed rzeczownikiem ,mogą być *po *nim,jeśli chcemy je podkreślić albo rozwinąć temat,Np:
To jest piękna kobieta.
To jest kobieta piękna,ale głupia.
Przymiotniki określające KATEGORIE rzeczowników są prawie zawsze *po *nich:
zadanie domowe,zadanie klasowe
nożyce ogrodnicze,nożyce krawieckie
Ciekawy jest przykład :chroniczny ból.Moim zdaniem lekarz powie częściej : ból chroniczny (w historii choroby,informacji o lekach)
To potwierdza tezę,że "subiektywizm" i "obiektywizm" przymiotnika wpływa na jego miejsce w zdaniu.Jest jednak dużo wyjątków.Na pocieszenie:język polski jest zrozumiały,nawet jeśli kolejność wyrazów nie jest najlepsza .
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## jazyk

Bardzo dziękuję, Marga i Thomas, za Waszą pomoc. Teraz mam konkretny przykład (albo chodzi o przykład konkretny?  )

W tym samym tekście mówią o krajach zamożnych i biednejszych krajach:





> Nic więc dziwnego, że przewidywana długość życia w krajach zamożnych wynosi powiżej 73 lat, natomiast w przeszło połowie państw ubożsych - znacznie poniżej 50 lat.


 


> Pomyślmy o trudnościach ludzi żyjących w biedniejszych krajach.


 


> mam nadzieję, że to co napisałem rzuci chociaż trochę światła na Twój problem i nie zdezorientuje Cię jeszcze bardziej.


Hahahaha. Nie rezygnuję tak łatwo.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Bardzo dziękuję, Marga i Thomas, za Waszą pomoc. Teraz mam konkretny przykład (albo chodzi o przykład konkretny?  )
> 
> W tym samym tekście mówią o krajach zamożnych i biednejszych krajach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic więc dziwnego, że przewidywana długość życia w krajach zamożnych wynosi powiżej 73 lat, natomiast w przeszło połowie państw uboższych - znacznie poniżej 50 lat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomyślmy o trudnościach ludzi żyjących w biedniejszych krajach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mam nadzieję, że to co napisałem rzuci chociaż trochę światła na Twój problem i nie zdezorientuje Cię jeszcze bardziej.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. Nie rezygnuję tak łatwo.
Click to expand...

Miło mi to słyszeć (przy okazji sam się czegoś dowiem ).
Myślę, że w tym _konkretnym_ przypadku klasyfikacja wyznacza podział na kraje zamożne i ubogie. Natomiast, biedniejsze kraje mogłyby być równie dobrze tymi w grupie krajów zamoznych, więc wygląda mi to raczej na subiektywną ocenę niż obiektywną, która może się zmienić w zależności od rozpatrywanych przypadków.


----------



## janek

jazyk said:


> Quote:
> Nic więc dziwnego, że przewidywana długość życia w krajach zamożnych wynosi powyżej 73 lat, natomiast w przeszło połowie państw uboższych - znacznie poniżej 50 lat.


 
Cześć Jazyk, 

Normalną kolejnością (znaczenie nienacechowane) będzie "uboższy kraj" i ""zamożny kraj" (dla tego przykładu przynajmniej). Przestawienie ma funkcję podkreślenia - jeżeli chcemy podkreślić znaczenie przydawki, zamieniamy kolejność. W tym przypadku funkcja podkreślenia związana jest z przeciwstawieniem sobie dwóch grup krajów, różniących się cechą charakterystyczną (bogactwo), która wobec tego staje się nadrzędna znaczeniowo. 

Funkcja podkreślenia odnosi się również do przymiotników "subiektywnych". Przykład z tej samej grupy co powyżej:

"_Raz wpadł pies do kuchni i porwał mięsa ćwierć_
_A jeden kucharz głupi zarąbał go na śmierć_
_A jeden kucharz mądry, co litość w sercu miał _
_Postawił mu nagrobek i taki napis dał (...)"_

[a kids' rhyme from a long time past  ]

W przypadku kategorii kolejność ma znaczenie ze względu na zmierzanie od ogółu do szczegółu:
_młot pneumatyczny_ - najpierw informujemy o rodzinie przedmiotu, a potem o jego rodzaju. 


Mam nadzieję, że wyraziłem się w miarę jasno 

Pozdrawiam i gratuluję znajomości języka polskiego!


----------



## jazyk

> Quote:
> Nic więc dziwnego, że przewidywana długość życia w krajach zamożnych wynosi powyżej 73 lat, natomiast w przeszło połowie państw uboższych - znacznie poniżej 50 lat.


Przepisałem te słowa z tekstu, który czytałem, ale nawet tego nie umię dobrze robić.  



> Mam nadzieję, że wyraziłem się w miarę jasno


Tak, jasno jak błoto, jak mój kolega japoński często mówi. 
To tylko żart! Myślę, że zrozumiałem. Dziękuję za Twoje wyjaśnienie.



> Pozdrawiam i gratuluję znajomości języka polskiego!


Dziękuję.


----------



## Marga H

Cześć Jazyk!
umi*em *,rozumiem
umiałem,zrozumiałem
Te dwa czasowniki odmieniają się tak samo.
I tak jestem pełna podziwu dla Twojej znajomości polskiego!


----------



## Thomas1

janek said:


> Cześć Jazyk,
> 
> Normalną kolejnością (znaczenie nienacechowane) będzie "uboższy kraj" i ""zamożny kraj" (dla tego przykładu przynajmniej). Przestawienie ma funkcję podkreślenia - jeżeli chcemy podkreślić znaczenie przydawki, zamieniamy kolejność. W tym przypadku funkcja podkreślenia związana jest z przeciwstawieniem sobie dwóch grup krajów, różniących się cechą charakterystyczną (bogactwo), która wobec tego staje się nadrzędna znaczeniowo.


Hm... dla mnie to właśnie "ubogi kraj"/"zamożny kraj" są nacechowane subiektywnie, podczas gdy "kraj ubogi/zamożny" to poprostu podział bez, powiedzmy sobie, nacechowania emocjonalnego...
... ale może to moje idiosynkratyczne, subiektywne odczucia 



> Funkcja podkreślenia odnosi się również do przymiotników "subiektywnych". Przykład z tej samej grupy co powyżej:
> 
> "_Raz wpadł pies do kuchni i porwał mięsa ćwierć_
> _A jeden kucharz głupi zarąbał go na śmierć_
> _A jeden kucharz mądry, co litość w sercu miał _
> _Postawił mu nagrobek i taki napis dał (...)"_
> 
> [a kids' rhyme from a long time past  ]


Z czystej ciekawości, skąd pochodzi ta rymowanka?


Pozdrawiam,
Tom


----------



## janek

Nie jestem przekonany, czy w ogóle podział na subiektywne/obiektywne jest słuszny.

Chodzi mi o nacechowanie zupełnie obiektywne - po prostu szyk przestawny powoduje zwrócenie uwagi na końcowy człon wyrażenia, przez co nadaje mu priorytet. Np. jeżeli zamienimy szyk przymiotnika i rzeczownika w zwykłym stwierdzeniu (może być subiektywne lub obiektywne), wywołamy u słuchacza/czytelnika wrażenie, że tym samym chcieliśmy coś jeszcze powiedzieć (lub zaznaczyć). Czyli ubogi kraj jest po prostu ubogim krajem, niezależnie czy wzbudza w nas to współczucie czy nie, natomiast kraj ubogi jest częścią zestawienia/porównania. Dlatego masz rację - "kraje ubogie" brzmi bardziej terminologicznie, a "ubogi kraju!" ma nacechowanie emocjonalne, ew. subiektywne. 


_To jest zielony balonik._ (Stwierdzenie faktu)
_To jest balonik zielony._ (Ważne jest to, że ten balonik jest zielony - czyli są jeszcze jakieś baloniki w innych kolorach)

_Moja ciotka wzięła sobie beznadziejnego męża_. (Subiektywna opinia)
_Moja ciotka wzięła sobie męża beznadziejnego._ (Podkreślenie: beznadziejnego. Samo nasuwa się pytanie: w przeciwieństwie do kogo? - albo czekamy na kontynuację: beznadziejnego, ale...)

Skąd pochodzi rymowanka... Hm, ja nauczyłem się jej od swojej babki. Jej genezy nie znam  Natomiast jest to taka rymowanka, która powtarza się w kółko i można nią denerwować dorosłych 

Pozdrawiam!

Janek


----------



## Thomas1

Chyba wiem co masz na myśli i wydaje mi się, że to działa w przypadku zestawień przymiotników z rzeczownikami, które są, jak wcześniej wspomniałem, "bardziej przypadkowe," bo jaka jest różnica kiedy powiesz:
To jest _zielony balonik_. 
a
To jest _młot pneumatyczny_.
W obu przypadkach jest to zwykłe stwierdzenie faktów, niemniej jednak w drugim przypadku nie mówi się raczej _To jest pneumatyczny młot_, to nie brzmi dobrze po polsku, i przykuwa uwagę rozmówcy nietypową konstrukcją. Również, w drugim zdaniu nie mam wrażenia aby ktoś miał dalej robić jakieś zestawienie. Tak więc, wydaje mie się, że przymiotniki kategoryzujące raczej nie przechodzą procesu opisanego przez Ciebie (być może czegoś nie zauważyłem--jeśli tak, to będę wdzięczny za dalsze rozwinięcie tematu ).

Pozdrawiam,
Tomek


----------



## janek

Hej, 

Przepraszam za niejasność - popełniłem błąd w swoim pierwszym poście i go nie zauważyłem, stąd nieporozumienie. Powinno tam być:

 W przypadku *terminów *kolejność ma znaczenie ze względu na zmierzanie od ogółu do szczegółu:
_młot pneumatyczny_ - najpierw informujemy o rodzinie przedmiotu, a potem o jego rodzaju.  


"Młot pneumatyczny"  to jest termin techniczny, więc wszystko się zgadza - od ogółu do szczegółu. 

Masz rację, brzmiałoby to co najmniej dziwnie, gdyby zastosować tu "standardową" kolejność, a przede wszystkim byłoby to niewłaściwe zastosowanie terminu. Dobrym przykładem na odwrócenie w obszarze młotów jest:

młotek skórzany - [przyrząd kowalski podkuwniczy z główką wykonaną ze zbitej skóry]
skórzany młotek - [młotek zrobiony ze skóry - chciałbym to zobaczyć ]

Pozdrawiam 

Janek


----------



## jazyk

Nie rozumiem pozycji przymiotników w tym zdanie, na które natknąłem się w Internecie: 

Czterech terrorystów irackich w pułapce polskich żołnierzy
Dlaczego _terroryści iracki_ ale _polski żołnierze_, jako że są oba przymiotniki korzystające z obywatelstw?

Dziękuję za Waszą pomoc.

Jazyk


----------



## Thomas1

Chodzi o podkreślenie jacy to byli terroryści, jest to tytuł, więc ważne jest aby nakierować czytelnika na zawartość artykułu. Ich narodowość jest na tyle ważna, żeby ją zaakcentować. Nie jest ona już tak istotna w przypadku żołnierzy, jest to polska gazeta i najprawdopodobniej nie ma powodu aby afiszować ich pochodzenie.

Jeśli przyjrzeć się dalej tekstowi to zauważamy zmianę kolejności:
_Akcję przeprowadzono wraz żołnierzami amerykańskimi._
Tu z kolei ważne jest jacy to byli żołnierze, stąd zmiana szyku.
_zatrzymano czterech irackich terrorystów_
w tytule już dowiedzieliśmy się jacy to byli terroryści, więc można pozwolić sobie na uogólnienie.


Tom


----------



## jazyk

Anonimowy informator powiadomił wcześniej w imieniu *baskijskiej organizacji separatystycznej* ETA rozgłośnię radiową o podłożeniu bomb. Znajdująca się niedaleko plaży restauracja "La Rigoletta" i inne lokale w jej sąsiedztwie zostały ewakuowane.

Wcześniej *baskijska separatystyczna organizacja* ETA przyznała się do przeprowadzenia ostatnich zamachów na Majorce oraz w Kraju Basków.

Dlaczego?


----------



## robin74

I would say - no reason. Also "separatystyczna organizacja baskijska" would sound equally fine.


----------



## .Jordi.

jazyk said:


> Anonimowy informator powiadomił wcześniej w imieniu *baskijskiej organizacji separatystycznej* ETA rozgłośnię radiową o podłożeniu bomb. Znajdująca się niedaleko plaży restauracja "La Rigoletta" i inne lokale w jej sąsiedztwie zostały ewakuowane.
> 
> Wcześniej *baskijska separatystyczna organizacja* ETA przyznała się do przeprowadzenia ostatnich zamachów na Majorce oraz w Kraju Basków.
> 
> Dlaczego?


W tym przypadku mamy do dyspozycji następujące kombinacje:
1. Baskijska organizacja separatystyczna
2. Separatystyczna organizacja baskijska
3. Baskijska separatystyczna organizacja
4. Separatystyczna baskijska organizacja
5. Organizacja separatystyczna baskijska
6. Organizacja baskijska separatystyczna

Numery 5 i 6 musimy od razu odrzucić jako niepoprawne, jako że w języku polskim po rzeczowniku może pojawić się tylko jedna przydawka gatunkująca (stąd też powiemy np. „polska literatura współczesna” bądź „współczesna literatura polska”, a nie „literatura polska współczesna”).
Pozostałe kombinacje są poprawne i możliwe do znalezienia w internecie. Największą frekwencję ma jednak nr 1, czyli „baskijska organizacja separatystyczna”, i ten wariant jest dla mnie najlepszy, ponieważ: _separatystyczna _pełni funkcję przydawki gatunkującej, wskazującej ze zbioru wszystkich organizacji te organizacje, które są separatystyczne, zaś _baskijska_ będzie przydawką, w zależności od interpretacji, jakościową bądź dzierżawczą, która ze zbioru organizacji separatystycznych wskazuję na tę konkretną.
Jednak jak pisze Robin74, pewnie w praktyce między nimi nie ma żadnej różnicy, a wybór między taką czy inną wersją zależy od piszącego.


----------



## robin74

.Jordi. said:


> Jednak jak pisze Robin74, pewnie w praktyce między nimi nie ma żadnej różnicy, a wybór między taką czy inną wersją zależy od piszącego.


W tym przypadku mogło też chodzić o to, żeby ze względów stylistycznych nie powtarzać dokładnie tej samej konstrukcji w kolejnych zdaniach.
Dla mnie też "baskijska organizacja separatystyczna" brzmi najlepiej.


----------



## Barteque

Myślę, że kwestia przymiotników przed i po rzeczowniku już została wyjaśniona. Dla podsumowania można rzec, że kiedy przymiotnik ma charakter klasyfikujący, stawia sie go po rzeczowniku np. muzyka klasyczna (bo to jest jedna z kategorii muzycznych i są także inne kategorie - muzyka rockowa, muzyka ludowa). A więc kiedy myślimy kategoriami, to przymiotniki PO, w przeciwnym razie raczej PRZED. 

Co do zdań z baskijską organizacją, to uważam, że konstrukcja "baskijska separastyczna organizacja" jest dość karkołomna. Tym bardziej, że chodzi tu właśnie o kategorię i po polsku nie mówi się separatystyczne organizacje, ale organizacje separatystyczne (z powodów wyjaśnionych na początku wątku). 

Lubię przypominać zdanie mojej profesorki od kultury języka, która mawiała: "Szyk zdania polskiego jest SWOBODNY, ale NIE DOWOLNY". I może tego się trzymajmy.

Pozdrawiam i gratuluję wszystkim nienatywnym wspaniałej znajomości polskiego.


----------



## kknd

Ostatnio przypadkiem natknąłem się na problem (jego rozwiązanie) prawdopodobnie w jakimś słowniku. Wytłumaczenie sprowadzało się mniej więcej do wskazania, że jeżeli przymiotnik nie stanowi opisu danego rzeczownika, tylko sprawia, że wyrażenie z nich złożone staje się nową jakością, to stawia się go (zwykle? często?) _po_ rzeczowniku: z tego powodu _sok jabłkowy_, ale _kolorowy obrazek_. hmm... to właściwie to samo co wyżej... no nic! 

Pozwolę sobie też zauważyć (o tym też chyba było wyżej), że czasami bierze się pod uwagę również rytm wyrażenia/zdania, w szczególności jeśli wokół rzeczownika znajduje się wiele połączonych z nim przymiotników. Wtedy też różnie bywa wyżej wspomnianą regułą, choć w ogólności (dla większej komunikatywności) jest w dużym stopniu zachowywana. Przykładowo: (mat.) _pierścień przemienny_ + _pierścień z jednoznacznością rozkładu_ = _pierścień przemienny z jednoznacznością rozkładu_ (raczej), ale (tech.) _panel ciekłokrystaliczny_ + _panel dotykowy_ = _ciekłokrystaliczny panel dotykowy_ lub _dotykowy panel ciekłokrystaliczny_ (raczej bez innych kombinacji).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Chodzi o podkreślenie jacy to byli terroryści, jest to tytuł, więc ważne jest aby nakierować czytelnika na zawartość artykułu. Ich narodowość jest na tyle ważna, żeby ją zaakcentować. Nie jest ona już tak istotna w przypadku żołnierzy, jest to polska gazeta i najprawdopodobniej nie ma powodu aby afiszować ich pochodzenie.
> 
> Jeśli przyjrzeć się dalej tekstowi to zauważamy zmianę kolejności:
> _Akcję przeprowadzono wraz żołnierzami amerykańskimi._
> Tu z kolei ważne jest jacy to byli żołnierze, stąd zmiana szyku.
> _zatrzymano czterech irackich terrorystów_
> w tytule już dowiedzieliśmy się jacy to byli terroryści, więc można pozwolić sobie na uogólnienie.
> 
> 
> Tom


 
Ja bym nie rozwijał tu teorii dotyczącej tego tekstu. Musimy pamiętać, że to tekst wiadomości prasowych,  w których dominuje przypadkowość użytych słów, a także ich kolejności. Dziennikarze, zwłaszcza ci internetowi to nie autorzy literatury pięknej i piszą głównie byle jak. Na wyższym stopniu jakości są dopiero publicyści, podpisujący swoje teksty, ale i oni często piszą na czas i puszczają przypadkowe sformułowania i błedy językowe.
Na samym dnie są tłumaczenia wiadomości agencyjnych wykonywane przez „tłumaczy galerników„ często żenująco słabych zarówno w rozumieniu obcego tekstu jak i w znajomości własnego języka. 
Wniosek: nie wszystko co wydrukowane podlega jakimś prawidłowościom (chyba że statystycznym). 
 
Co się tyczy jednak autentycznych prawidłowości językowych, to uważam, że oprócz wymienionego już porządku od ogółu do szczegółu, funkcjonującego głównie w terminach technicznych i naukowych, istnieje tendencja stawiania ważniejszego słowa na początku, również słowa które chcemy zaakcentowć. Trzecia sprawa, to tak zwany uzus, czyli tradycyjna forma pewnych sformułowań, które po prostu tak się przyjęły, na zasadzie przypadku.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Ja bym nie rozwijał tu teorii dotyczącej tego tekstu. Musimy pamiętać, że to tekst wiadomości prasowych,  w których dominuje przypadkowość użytych słów, a także ich kolejności. Dziennikarze, zwłaszcza ci internetowi to nie autorzy literatury pięknej i piszą głównie byle jak. Na wyższym stopniu jakości są dopiero publicyści, podpisujący swoje teksty, ale i oni często piszą na czas i puszczają przypadkowe sformułowania i błedy językowe.
> Na samym dnie są tłumaczenia wiadomości agencyjnych wykonywane przez „tłumaczy galerników„ często żenująco słabych zarówno w rozumieniu obcego tekstu jak i w znajomości własnego języka.
> Wniosek: nie wszystko co wydrukowane podlega jakimś prawidłowościom (chyba że statystycznym).
> 
> Co się tyczy jednak autentycznych prawidłowości językowych, to uważam, że oprócz wymienionego już porządku od ogółu do szczegółu, funkcjonującego głównie w terminach technicznych i naukowych, istnieje tendencja stawiania ważniejszego słowa na początku, również słowa które chcemy zaakcentowć. Trzecia sprawa, to tak zwany uzus, czyli tradycyjna forma pewnych sformułowań, które po prostu tak się przyjęły, na zasadzie przypadku.


Możliwe, że kolejność słów w tym artykule jest przypadkowa. Ale wydaje mi się, że to co napisałem o kolejności "polscy żołnierze" a "żolnierze polscy", czy "iraccy terroryści" a "terroryści irraccy" ogólnie funkcjonuje w polszczyźnie, co zgadzałoby się z szykiem wyrazów w artykule. Jestem otwarty oczywiście na kontrargumenty (poparte przykładami).


----------



## mariush

Witam! Przeczytałem cały ten wątek, by utwierdzić się w przekonaniu, że kobieta ucząca mojego syna nie ma racji. Jeżeli jestem w błędzie, to proszę wyprowadźcie mnie z niego. Sprawa wygląda następująco. Mój syn miał test w szkole, w którym napisał "grzyby suszone" oraz "ogórki kiszone". Jego nauczycielka uznała to za błąd i obniżyła mu ocenę twierdząc, że powinien był napisać "suszone grzyby" i "kiszone ogórki".


----------



## Barteque

mariush said:


> Witam! Przeczytałem cały ten wątek, by utwierdzić się w przekonaniu, że kobieta ucząca mojego syna nie ma racji. Jeżeli jestem w błędzie, to proszę wyprowadźcie mnie z niego. Sprawa wygląda następująco. Mój syn miał test w szkole, w którym napisał "grzyby suszone" oraz "ogórki kiszone". Jego nauczycielka uznała to za błąd i obniżyła mu ocenę twierdząc, że powinien był napisać "suszone grzyby" i "kiszone ogórki".



Oczywiście zacznę od tego, że nauczycielka wykazuje się daleko idącą drobiazgowością, gdyż w języku mówionym, a nawet pisanym, miejsce przymiotnika w obu podanych przez Ciebie przykładach jest, moim zdaniem, kwestią zupełnie dowolną.
A co się tyczy samej istoty:
a) wyrażenie "grzyby suszone" wskazywałoby na to, że grzyby suszone to jest kategoria grzybów. To znaczy, że grzyby dzielą się na suszone i niesuszone, tak jak dzielą się na jadalne i niejadalne (dlatego nie piszemy "jadalny grzyb" albo "niejadalny grzyb", tylko "grzyb jadalny" i "grzyb niejadalny"). Moim zdaniem suszonych grzybów nie można uznać za termin kategoryzujący, bo żadna encyklopedia nie dzieli grzybów na suszone i niesuszone. Suszony grzyb to po prostu incydentalny stan grzyba po jego wysuszeniu (podobnie jak w wyrażeniu mokry ręcznik czy śmierdząca ryba), czyli zwykły epitet, a więc PRZED rzeczownikiem.
b) "ogórki kiszone" - właściwie to samo co wyżej. Ogórki nie dzielą się w ogólnych kategoriach na kiszone i niekiszone. Jest to po prostu ogórek po ukiszeniu. Choć przyznaję, że zwyczajowo mówi się częściej (przynajmniej ja tak mówię i tak też widzę na słoikach ogórków) "Ogórki kiszone". Nota bene, mówi się przecież również ogórki małosolne, a nie małosolne ogórki. Hmm, ogórki kiszone (ups, przepraszam, kiszone ogórki) mają potencjał do stania się przedmiotem ważkiej debaty 

Podsumowując, nauczycielka chyba niestety miała rację, choć jest to dzielenie włosa na czworo i uczenie na bardzo spornych przykładach. Możesz po prostu (przy odrobinie złośliwości) podpytać ją o wytłumaczenie. Bo być może sama nie wie, a odpowiedź ściągnęła z klucza odpowiedzi (przepraszam nauczycielkę, jeśli nie mam racji).

Pozdrawiam,
b.


----------



## LilianaB

Albo nauczycielka miala racje, albo syn Pani mogl miec racje. Oboje nie mogli miec racji. Jako pewnego rodzaju nazwa wlasna, moze byc moim zdaniem ogorki kiszone. Miejsce przymiotnika nie jest ruchome w jezyku polskim i w normalnych warunkach wystepuje przed rzeczownikiem. W poezji moze byc inaczej ablo w innych przypadkach dla efektu dramatycanego.


----------



## Thomas1

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to zawsze mówiłem ‘ogórki kiszone’, 'ogórki małosolne' i 'ogórki konserwowe' jeśli miałem je kupić. Co do grzybów nie wiem, ale też skłaniałbym się do postpozycji. Nie uważam, aby ‘ogórek kiszony’ i ‘grzyb suszony’ były niepoprawne.



> Kiszone, małosolne ogórki.
> Ogórki konserwowe
> _Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA
> Ogórki kiszone _a._ kwaszone. Ogórki konserwowe (_nie:_ konserwowane).
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA





> Grzyby jadalne, trujące.
> Grzyby kapeluszowe.
> Grzyby marynowane, suszone.
> _Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA
> 
> Grzybki marynowane, solone.
> Grzybek pasożytniczy.
> Ibidem.


 
Posyłanie ‘suszonych grzybów’ i ‘kiszonych ogórków’ na grzybki to lekka przesada.


----------



## LilianaB

Co znaczy posylanie?


----------



## Thomas1

To rzeczownik od 'posyłać', znaczenie w wyrażeniu: 'wysyłać'.


----------



## LilianaB

Co znaczy to ostatnie zdanie? W normalnym uzyciu wiem co znaczy posylac, chociaz nie jestem pewna czy jest taki wyraz, chyba wyslylac?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Barteque said:


> a) wyrażenie "grzyby suszone" wskazywałoby na to, że grzyby suszone to jest kategoria grzybów. To znaczy, że grzyby dzielą się na suszone i niesuszone, tak jak dzielą się na jadalne i niejadalne (dlatego nie piszemy "jadalny grzyb" albo "niejadalny grzyb", tylko "grzyb jadalny" i "grzyb niejadalny"). Moim zdaniem suszonych grzybów nie można uznać za termin kategoryzujący, bo żadna encyklopedia nie dzieli grzybów na suszone i niesuszone. Suszony grzyb to po prostu incydentalny stan grzyba po jego wysuszeniu (podobnie jak w wyrażeniu mokry ręcznik czy śmierdząca ryba), czyli zwykły epitet, a więc PRZED rzeczownikiem.



Pytanie czy "Grzyby suszone" to naukowa kategoria grzybów jest zupełnie nieistotne. Każdy może sobie stwarzać własne kategorie na własny użytek. W języku polskim moźna powiedzieć zarówno „Grzyby suszone" jak i „suszone grzyby ", i jest to kwestia kontekstu, stylu lub akcentu zdaniowego. 
„Grzyby suszone" używa się wtedy gdy wyliczamy różne kategorie grzybów (świeże, marynowane, solone, suszone) oraz różne inne produkty żywnościowe razem z nimi. 
„Suszone grzyby” będą na miejscu gdy wyliczamy różne rodzaje suszonych produktów spożywczych (grzyby, śliwki, morele, itd). „Grzyby suszone"  są również właściwyą formą dla napisu na opakowaniu.
Są to niuanse, których uczeń szkoły podstawowej nie musi znać, i nauczycielka jest po prostu niekompetentna i nie zna wystarczająco języka polskiego (chyba żeby było to specjalne ćwiczenie w rozróżnianiu wyżej wymienionych kontekstów, co jest raczej zadaniem dla studentów polonistyki).


----------



## Thomas1

LilianaB said:


> Co znaczy to ostatnie zdanie? W normalnym  uzyciu wiem co znaczy posylac, chociaz nie jestem pewna czy jest taki  wyraz, chyba wyslylac?




'posłać kogoś na grzybki' znaczy pozbyć się kogoś, wyrzucić. 'Posyłać' to forma niedokonana 'posłać', a 'posyłanie' to jej forma rzeczownikowa. [Oryginalnie użyłem 'grzyby', ale zmieniłem na 'grzybki', bo to chyba częstsza forma w wyrażeniu.]


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> To jest _młot pneumatyczny_.
> W obu przypadkach jest to zwykłe stwierdzenie faktów, niemniej jednak w drugim przypadku nie mówi się raczej _To jest pneumatyczny młot_, to nie brzmi dobrze po polsku, i przykuwa uwagę rozmówcy nietypową konstrukcją. Również, w drugim zdaniu nie mam wrażenia aby ktoś miał dalej robić jakieś zestawienie. Tak więc, wydaje mie się, że przymiotniki kategoryzujące raczej nie przechodzą procesu opisanego przez Ciebie (być może czegoś nie zauważyłem--jeśli tak, to będę wdzięczny za dalsze rozwinięcie tematu )



Zdanie “to jest pneumatyczny  młot” brzmi zupełnie dobrze po polsku, mogę Cię zapewnić. Obie formy szyku słów są równie dobre, ale ich użycie zależy od tego co chcemy wyrazić. 
Jeżeli mówisz “to jest młot pneumatyczny”, to zakładasz, że słuchacz wie co to jest młot, ale nie bardzo się orientuje co to jest młot pneumatyczny. Natomiast zdanie “to jest pneumatyczny  młot” na odwrót, bierze pod uwagę, że pojęcie pneumatyczny jest bardziej znane. W obu przypadkach słowo, które stoi na drugim miejscu jest ważniejsze i niesie akcent zdaniowy.  
Równieź opinia, że kolory zawsze stoją przed rzeczownikiem jest niesłuszna. Robią to najwyżej zazwyczaj.


----------



## LilianaB

Dziekuje Thomas1, ale dalej nic nie rozumie.


----------



## LilianaB

Nie zawsze tak mozna zrobic Ben Jamin, wydaje mis sie ze jest ogolna gramatyczna zasada, ze przymiotniki ida przed rzeczownikami w jezyku polskim w wiekszosci przypadkow. Nie mozna powiedziec dzieci wesole, prawie nigdy, chyba tylko na pytanie Jakie dzieci. Nawet dla efektow podkreslenia waznosci jakiegos wyrazu, nie mozna chyba tak powiedziec w wiekszosci przypadkow.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Nie zawsze tak mozna zrobic Ben Jamin, wydaje mis sie ze jest ogolna gramatyczna zasada, ze przymiotniki ida przed rzeczownikami w jezyku polskim w wiekszosci przypadkow. Nie mozna powiedziec dzieci wesole, prawie nigdy, chyba tylko na pytanie Jakie dzieci. Nawet dla efektow podkreslenia waznosci jakiegos wyrazu, nie mozna chyba tak powiedziec w wiekszosci przypadkow.



Owszem, można tak powiedzieć, jeżeli jest do tego wystarczający powód, chociaż częsciej raczej mówi się „wesołe dzieci”. Jeżeli jednak zaczniemy opowiadać o dwóch grupach dzieci: wesołej i smutnej, to naturalne będzie powiedzieć: „dzieci wesołe poszły górą, a dzieci smutne doliną.”


----------



## kknd

dla mnie „pneumatyczny młot” i „młot pneumatyczny” to dwa różne przedmioty (o ile pierwszy istnieje)…


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> dla mnie „pneumatyczny młot” i „młot pneumatyczny” to dwa różne przedmioty (o ile pierwszy istnieje)…


Ciekawe, dlaczego tak myślisz? Czy masz na myśli przedmiot czy nazwę?


----------



## kknd

hmm… „młot pneumatyczny” kojarzy mi się z konkretnym urządzeniem mechanicznym (do rozbijania np. asfaltu na drogach), z kolei „pneumatyczny młot” to jakiś młot lub młotek, który jest (jakoś) pneumatyczny, choć niekoniecznie jest młotem pneumatycznym, tzn. ma np. postać wielkiego młota (jak do wbijania gwoździ), lecz ma np. teleskopowy, pneumatyczny uchwyt.

jest to chyba związane z wyżej opisywanym (i tak odbieranym intuicyjnie przez mnie) rozumieniem pozycji przymiotników względem rzeczowników – oczywiście po chwili zastanowienia się konstatuję, że oba wyrażenia mogą określać ten sam przedmiot, jednak pierwsze jest natychmiastowe, drugie wymaga mojej analizy (na odwrócony porządek mógłbym się zgodzić w przypadku konkretnego celu, np. wskazanego przez ciebie, czy w wierszu, dla zachowania rytmu/rymu).


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> hmm… „młot pneumatyczny” kojarzy mi się z konkretnym urządzeniem mechanicznym (do rozbijania np. asfaltu na drogach), z kolei „pneumatyczny młot” to jakiś młot lub młotek, który jest (jakoś) pneumatyczny, choć niekoniecznie jest młotem pneumatycznym, tzn. ma np. postać wielkiego młota (jak do wbijania gwoździ), lecz ma np. teleskopowy, pneumatyczny uchwyt.
> 
> jest to chyba związane z wyżej opisywanym (i tak odbieranym intuicyjnie przez mnie) rozumieniem pozycji przymiotników względem rzeczowników – oczywiście po chwili zastanowienia się konstatuję, że oba wyrażenia mogą określać ten sam przedmiot, jednak pierwsze jest natychmiastowe, drugie wymaga mojej analizy (na odwrócony porządek mógłbym się zgodzić w przypadku konkretnego celu, np. wskazanego przez ciebie, czy w wierszu, dla zachowania rytmu/rymu).



W języku polskim nie ma żadnych reguł *gramatycznych *zmieniających znaczenie zwrotu składającego się z rzeczownika z przymiotnikiem w zaleźności od tego co stoi na pierwszym miejscu. To co powoduje, że wybieramy taką, a nie inną kolejność to tak zwany uzus („zwyczaj”, po angielsku usage) oraz styl. Nie wiem skąd wziąłeś przekonanie, że suszony grzyb i grzyb suszony, lub pneumatyczny młot i młot pneumatyczny to zupełnie różne leksemy. To musi być Twoja własna osobista teoria.


----------



## LilianaB

Wydaje mi sie ze jest zasada, Panie Ben Jaminie, ze przymiotniki zazwyczaj stoja przed rzeczownikami, a wszystko inne jest tylko dla specjalnych efektow. Z mlotem to akurat wydaje mi sie ze jest to zrozumiale niezaleznie od kolejnosci, ale chyba nie mozna napisac zjadlem _grzyby szuszone_, jesli to w ogole mozna zjesc. Na etykietce, zgadzam sie, _grzyby suszone._


----------



## Thomas1

LilianaB said:


> Co znaczy to ostatnie zdanie? W normalnym uzyciu wiem co znaczy posylac, chociaz nie jestem pewna czy jest taki wyraz, chyba wyslylac?





			
				Thomas1 said:
			
		

> 'posłać kogoś na grzybki' znaczy pozbyć się kogoś, wyrzucić. 'Posyłać'  to forma niedokonana 'posłać', a 'posyłanie' to jej forma rzeczownikowa.  [Oryginalnie użyłem 'grzyby', ale zmieniłem na 'grzybki', bo to chyba  częstsza forma w wyrażeniu.]





LilianaB said:


> Dziekuje Thomas1, ale dalej nic nie rozumie.


Chodzi o to, że nauczycielka odrzuciła poprawną odpowiedź na teście, co uznaję za nieuzasadnione. [Wątek poboczny powinien być w nowym wątku. ]



Ben Jamin said:


> Zdanie “to jest pneumatyczny  młot” brzmi zupełnie dobrze po polsku, mogę Cię zapewnić. Obie formy szyku słów są równie dobre, ale ich użycie zależy od tego co chcemy wyrazić.
> Jeżeli mówisz “to jest młot pneumatyczny”, to zakładasz, że słuchacz wie co to jest młot, ale nie bardzo się orientuje co to jest młot pneumatyczny. Natomiast zdanie “to jest pneumatyczny  młot” na odwrót, bierze pod uwagę, że pojęcie pneumatyczny jest bardziej znane. W obu przypadkach słowo, które stoi na drugim miejscu jest ważniejsze i niesie akcent zdaniowy.
> Równieź opinia, że kolory zawsze stoją przed rzeczownikiem jest niesłuszna. Robią to najwyżej zazwyczaj.


Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie.


----------



## LilianaB

Thomas2, dziekuje. Ja tylko Pana  zdania z tym posylaniem nie rozumie.


----------

